# Affordable ball python morphs?



## lizardminion (May 20, 2012)

Aside from the wildtypes, what are other affordable ball python morphs that are out there and that I shall look out for at the next expo? I'd also like to know their average prices.


----------



## Bazzgazm (May 20, 2012)

Prices will vary according to each dealer/breeder. But..... Pastels are always safe bets, along with enchis, and if you want to get a breeding project going... You can't go wrong with hets like albinos... they're very affordable now... 
i would Stay away from simple recessive traits and stick to dom/codom.... things that you can breed to a normal female and get visables... since codom/dom males are pretty inexpensive..


----------



## lizardminion (May 22, 2012)

What average do lemon pastels cost?
What do normal pastels average at?


----------



## AzJohn (May 22, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> What average do lemon pastels cost?
> What do normal pastels average at?


http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-....,cf.osb&fp=3a0b55337b91961b&biw=1440&bih=782


----------



## lizardminion (May 23, 2012)

Okay, so I'm seeing pastels ranging in price like that of a boa constrictor.
@AzJohn: You could've used the "Let me Google That For You" site for some extra lulz.


----------



## lizardminion (May 27, 2012)

What do albinos and piebalds usually average in at?


----------



## Toogledoo (May 27, 2012)

It also depends on if you are wanting a male or female. I got an awesome young Lesser male for $200 shipped. He's my first snake. Right now I don't plan on ever breeding him, but maybe in the future. 

I'm not sure about Piebalds, but I was really into the Albinos. I found a bunch of young males around $350. Depending on seller, that was with and without shipping. Can't remember female prices.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 27, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> What do albinos and piebalds usually average in at?


If you look on websites such as kingsnake.com and faunaclassifieds.com you can easily find how much different BP morphs run in at.  Also you can see all the different morphs.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 1, 2012)

Many of the base morphs have come down dramatically in price over the last couple of years. Mojave, Spider, Pinstripe, Fire, Yellowbelly, Spotnose, Cinammon, Pastel, Black Pastel, Albino, Lesser, Butter. Even double co/dom morphs have come down, such as Bumblebees, Lemonblasts, Pewters etc. 

Classified surfing is the best way to get an idea as previously mentioned. Ballpythons.net is another good site to check out for classifieds.


----------

